# Decks Miniatures - 82¢ color plastic minis!



## TheRooster13 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Decks Miniatures - 82¢ color plastic minis!*




*New full-color plastic miniatures for 82¢.
*http://kck.st/1p3ts0X

Thanks to innovative engineering, you can easily create beautiful 3D miniatures from our full-color printed & pre-cut plastic cards. They're virtually indestructible, require no painting, cutting, or gluing, and look amazing! Yes, they will look great alongside your existing minis too!



If you play table-top games using miniatures, or just like cool looking things on your desk at work, you need to get a set. If you like this product and would like to support continued development, please become a backer. Even $1 helps us know we're on the right track.

Also, don't just take my word on how cool these minis are, Frugal GM posted an in-depth review.
http://www.frugalgm.com/2014/08/frugal-gm-review-decks-miniatures.html


----------



## TheRooster13 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm looking for people to review my miniatures. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------

